# Χημεία ή χυμεία;



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2012)

Την πρόταση για ορθογράφηση _*χυμεία *_της γνωστής επιστήμης επαναφέρει (περί αυτού βλ. σχετ. πλαίσιο στο ΛΝΕΓ-2012, λήμμα _χημεία_) ο Ευάγγελος Σπανδάγος στο πρόσφατο βιβλίο του _Η χυμεία στην αρχαία Ελλάδα_. Σχετική παρουσίαση υπάρχει στο περιοδικό _Χημικά Χρονικά_ (τ. 05/2012, σελ. 8-9) της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Χημικών, την οποία και επισυνάπτω.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 5, 2012)

To λήμμα του LSJ είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό για όσους πιστεύουν πως η ορθή και αρχαία γραφή ήταν χυμεία. Η λέξη χυμεία ήταν τρέχα γύρευε ορθογραφικά (χημεία τα περισσότερα χειρόγραφα, χειμία ορισμένα, χυμεία ελάχιστοι συγγραφείς), άρα το ύψιλον και η συσχέτιση με το χύμα ήταν αρχαία παρετυμολογία.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2012)

E, ας βάλουμε τότε και τον Beekes: :)

*χυμεία *[f.] 'the art of alloying metals, alchemy' (Zos. Alch., Olymp. Alch.) <?>


VAR Also χημεία
DER Besides χύμευσις (χήμ-) [f.] 'id.' (_EM_, Eust., Tz.), -ευτικός 'concerning χ.' (Zos., Olymp.).
ETYM As DELG remarks, the late attestations do not allow to draw a conclusion regarding whether υ or η is original.
​The old etymology by Pott, deriving the word from the indigenous name of Egypt Χημία (Plu.), copt. Κημε, Χημι, which originally means 'Black-land' (Plu.), remains a possibility. Χυμεία [ΣτΖ: _sic_] would derive either from a verb *χημεύω 'to work in an Egyptian way' or, with -εία after μαγεία, it would mean "the Egyptian art". The notation χυμ- would then be popular after χυμός.
According to Diels, however, it is a Greek word deriving from χύμα (see χέω) in the sense 'casting, alloying', whence *χυμεύω and then χυμεία = 'the art of alloying metal'. It is beyond our reach to make a decision between these alternatives. Older proposals, which are obviously dated, are given by Frisk.​


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 5, 2012)

Χμμ...εμείς πάντως χυμεία και χυμείο λέγαμε για να χαρακτηρίσουμε καταστάσεις και μέρη, ή ακόμα και πρόσωπα που ήταν χύμα, ό,τι να'ναι. Πχ. καλά, η τάξη του τάδε είναι πολύ χυμείο!
Αντίθετα, χημείες και χημεία χαρακτηρίζονται όλα τα μη φυσικά/φυτικά ναρκωτικά. Έχει κάψει κύτταρα με τις χημείες ο τζάνκουλας. Τέλος αποδόμησης και όβερ!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2012)

Κι επειδή προανέφερα το πλαίσιο από το ΛΝΕΓ (2012), ιδού:*χημεία *[ΕΤΥΜ. < μτγν. _χημ(ε)ία_ / _χυμεία_, αβέβ. ετύμου, όπως φαίνεται και από τη διττή ορθογραφία του όρου. Κατά μία απόψη η λ. προέρχεται από το τοπων. _Χημία_, που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Αιγύπτιοι για τη χώρα τους, και ανάγεται σε αιγυπτ. Kmt (<kmm «μαύρος») με αναφορά στη γονιμότητα του εδάφους της. Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν είναι απολύτως εξακριβωμένο ότι η εν λόγω επιστήμη αποτελούσε αιγυπτιακή τεχνική και, επιπλέον, η αναγωγή στο ρ. _χέω _με σημ. «χύσιμο και τήξη (μετάλλων)» (οπότε _χυμεία_) δεν εξηγεί την πολύ ευρύτερη χρήση της λέξης. Πιθανότερη φαίνεται η περίπτωση του συμφυρμού των λ. _χυμός _και _Χημία _(που διευκολύνθηκε από τον ιωτακισμό). Στην Ελληνική έχουν την αρχή τους τόσο ο τ. _αλχημεία _(βλ.λ.) όσο και οι ξέν. όρ., πβ. γαλλ. chimie, αγγλ. chemistry κ.ά.]​*χημεία — χυμεία — αλχημεία*​Μπορεί η *χημεία *ως επιστήμη να ανάγεται ήδη στον 17ο αι, αλλά η *αλχημεία*, η ανάμειξη στοιχείων για τη μετατροπή των κοινών μετάλλων σε πολύτιμα, είναι πολύ παλαιότερη (φθάνει στον 9ο αι. μ.Χ.), και ως *χυμεία *την πρωτοβρίσκουμε στους πρώτους μεταχριστιανικούς (πρώιμους βυζαντινούς) αιώνες. Η τήξη (το χύσιμο) των μετάλλων, προκειμένου να αναμιχθούν και να μετατραπούν δήθεν σε ευγενή μέταλλα (χρυσάφι), και αργότερα (στο Βυζάντιο) η ανάμειξη διαφόρων χυμών από φυτά για την παρασκευή χρωμάτων (που χρησιμοποιούνταν για τις μικρογραφίες και, γενικότερα, για τις «χυμευτές εικόνες», όπως λέγονταν) συνδέει, πράγματι, ετυμολογικά τη λ. *χυμεία* με τα *χύμα *και *χυμός*, παράγωγα του *χέω*. Μια τέτοια σύνδεση θα δικαιολογούσε τη γραφή *χυμεία*, που παραδίδεται σε κείμενα πρώιμων αλχημιστών (των πρώτων βυζαντινών χρόνων). Ωστόσο, η όλη δραστηριότητα των αλχημιστών φαίνεται ότι συνδέθηκε πολύ νωρίς με τη *Χημία*, την ονομασία της χώρας της Αιγύπτου: _Χημία _< αιγυπτ. _kmt _«μαύρος» — «εύφορος» (πβ. Πλούταρχος: _ώσπερ το μέλαν του οφθαλμού_). Με τον ιωτακισμό, που ολοκληρώνεται στο Βυζάντιο μετά τον 10ο αι. (τότε «ιωτακίζονται» τα _υ _και _οι_, συμπίπτουν δηλ. με το _ι_, ενώ μέχρι τότε προφέρονταν και τα δύο ως /ü/, περίπου σαν το γαλλ. une), τα *χυμεία *και *χημεία *(_υ _και _η_) συμπίπτουν πλήρως και επικρατεί το *χημεία *(με -_η_-). [...] Συμπέρασμα: παρά το ότι η σύνδεση με τα _χύμα / χυμός_ θα οδηγούσε περισσότερο στη *χυμεία*, η χρήση επέβαλε το *χημεία *από επίδραση των *χημία *και *αλχημεία *και από την εναλλαγή των δύο φωνηέντων που επέτρεψε ο ιωτακισμός. Η γραφή με -ει- προήλθε πιθ. από τ. *_χυμεύω _(_μαγεύω _— _μαγεία _κ.λπ.), όπως μαρτυρούν τα μτγν. _χύμευσις_, _χυμευτικός_.
​.
Και στο ΛΚΝ:*χημεία *η [ximía] Ο25 [...] [λόγ. αντδ. < γαλλ. chimie < alchimie `αλχημεία΄ < αραβ. al-kīmiyā (al: άρθρο) < συμφυρ. των ελνστ. χυμεία `επεξεργασία υγρών΄ (< αρχ. χῦμα `υγρό΄) + ελνστ. Χημία `Aίγυπτος΄ < αιγυπτ. kêm `μαύρη΄ (δηλ. εύφορη γη)]​


----------



## pidyo (Dec 5, 2012)

Στο δικό μου μυαλό, όταν μια λέξη έχει δυο πιθανές ορθογραφήσεις, από τις οποίες η μία μοιάζει πιο εύλογη γλωσσικά (επειδή ερμηνεύεται με εσωτερική ετυμολόγηση), αλλά η άλλη εμφανίζεται επικρατέστερη ποσοτικά, επιλέγουμε τη δεύτερη ως lectio difficilior.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως παρέθεσα γνώμες ετυμολόγων. Και, φυσικά, το ποσοτικό κριτήριο δεν μπορεί να μην παρουσιάζεται πάνω στον χρονικό άξονα: λίγες αλλά παλαιότερες εμφανίσεις του τύπου Α είναι πολύ σημαντικότερες από ετυμολογική άποψη σε σχέση με πλήθος νεότερες εμφανίσεις του τύπου Β. Τέλος, ακόμη και το ποσοτικό κριτήριο, δεν μπορεί να είναι εντελώς ασυσχέτιστο με το ποιοτικό: _πού _εμφανίζεται καθένας τύπος, και πόσο _σχετικός _με το αντικείμενο είναι ο εκάστοτε συγγραφέας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2012)

Κάτι ξέρανε Γάλλοι, Ιταλοί, Σπανιόλοι, που γράψανε τη λέξη τους με -_i_-. 

Αντιγράφω κι εγώ τα ενδιαφέροντα που γράφει το OED στο λήμμα _alchemy_:

[a. OFr. _alquimie, -emie, -kemie, -camie_ (also _ar_-), ad. med.L. _alchimia_ (Pr. _alkimia_, Sp. _alquimia_, It. _alchimia_), a. Arab. _al-kīmīā_, i.e. _al_ the + _kīmīā_, apparently a. Gr. _χηµία, χηµεία_, found (c. 300) in the Decree of Diocletian against ‘the old writings of the Egyptians, which treat of the χηµία (transmutation) of gold and silver’; hence the word is explained by most as ‘Egyptian art,’ and identified with χηµία, Gr. form (in Plutarch) of the native name of Egypt (land of Khem or Khamè, hieroglyphic Khmi, ‘black earth,’ in contrast to the desert sand). If so, it was afterwards etymologically confused with the like-sounding Gr. χῡµεία, pouring, infusion, f. χυ- pf. stem of χέ-ειν to pour, cf. χῡµός juice, sap, which seemed to explain its meaning; hence the Renascence spelling _alchymia_ and _chymistry_. Mahn (_Etym. Unt._ 69) however concludes, after an elaborate investigation, that Gr. χῡµεία was probably the original, being first applied to pharmaceutical chemistry, which was chiefly concerned with juices or infusions of plants; that the pursuits of the Alexandrian alchemists were a subsequent development of chemical study, and that the notoriety of these may have caused the name of the art to be popularly associated with the ancient name of Egypt, and spelt χηµεία, χηµία, as in Diocletian's decree. From the Alexandrians the art and name were adopted by the Arabs, whence they returned to Europe by way of Spain. Of the 14–15th c. forms, _Alconomy_ was evidently assimilated to Astronomy, the two sciences going together.]


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2012)

pidyo said:


> To λήμμα του LSJ είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό για όσους πιστεύουν πως η ορθή και αρχαία γραφή ήταν χυμεία. Η λέξη χυμεία ήταν τρέχα γύρευε ορθογραφικά (χημεία τα περισσότερα χειρόγραφα, χειμία ορισμένα, χυμεία ελάχιστοι συγγραφείς), άρα το ύψιλον και η συσχέτιση με το χύμα ήταν αρχαία παρετυμολογία.


Με την ευκαιρία: Υπάρχει τελικά λήμμα _χημεία _στο LSJ; Διότι εγώ βρίσκω (όπως και στον Beekes) μόνον _χυμεία _(http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus:text:1999.04.0057:entry=xumei/a).


----------



## pidyo (Dec 5, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: Υπάρχει τελικά λήμμα _χημεία _στο LSJ; Διότι εγώ βρίσκω (όπως και στον Beekes) μόνον _χυμεία _(http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus:text:1999.04.0057:entry=xumei/a).



Στην ένατη έκδοση το λήμμα είναι χυμεία.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2012)

Μα, στο _*χυμεία*_ γράφει «more prob. from _χύμα_».


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2020)

Και η chymistry χυμεία, στο _The Sceptical Chymist_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2020)

Κάπως έτσι μας υπενθυμίζεις τη _σπαγειρία / σπαγυρία_:

https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12888


----------

